# Simple 1 AAA light around or under $25 for Friends



## Gunner12 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I've been looking for a good lower priced small light to give my friends and the Fenix E11 looks nice but I haven't been able to find somewhere that gives a bulk discount for the light (I plan to buy 5-10 of these).

So, I was wondering what other simple 2-3 mode lights are available.

Would like:

Forward clickie 
Simple mode switching, (IE, no click triple click. E11 is nice for this, loosen for low, tighten for high, or iTP SA1, side switch for mode switching)
2 mode switching is fine (tap to switch between high/low) 
No memory would be prefered 
 
No strobe and good level seperation (no 120 lumen high, 80 lumen "low") 
Clip 
Decent runtime on lower modes 
Durable and water resistant 
If possible, neutral white version would be nice, but unlikely at this price 

A good 1 AAA keychain light might work as well, I'd like my friends to alway have this light on them. No clip or clickie if it's a AAA light

I am probably asking for too much in this price range. I'd program my own drivers if I had the tools (heck, I'll make these myself if I had the tools).

Here are some lights I've looked at:

Fenix E11 
OEM Magnet Control Mini CREE R5 1xAA
On CNQuality, no reviews and low is not really low, simple UI though 
 
DQG AA
A bit pricy but can tailstand and is small (I like the 1 AAA version I have) 
 
Balder SE-1
Three modes with a forward clickie might not be intutive 
 
CITCAT MI-N
The two mode groups might be confusing, an the driver might not be efficient judging by the other CitCat 1 AA, no reviews that I found 
 
CQG S2
No reviews Smooth and slippery, doesn't seem water resistant 
 
Yezl A1/A2
No reviews and triple mode 
 

Lights from TaoBao, DX, KD etc. are fine.

1 AAA


Thrunite TI
Easy to use, and small, but some reports of it loosing the lower mode.

 
:thanks: for your help!

Edit: This might be better in the "Recommend me a light" secton, could someone please move it there? Might be more appropriate in the budget light forum due to price range though. Thanks!

Edit2: On second thought, a 1 AAA light will probably see more use, since it can sit on the keychain.


----------



## Tegan's Dad (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

The Shiningbeam I-mini is a bit out of the price range (~$35), but might be an interesting one. Infinite variable control by loosening the head, and a clicky to turn on/off. I'm not sure if Bryan gives quantity discounts, or would sell it without the 123 extension tube but it might be worth an email. There's also a CPF discount code in the marketplace. It is available in neutral white too.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

I have the Fenix E11,nice light for the money.


----------



## Caseman2 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Not a AA light but for a AAA Light the stream light microstream would fit..... I think it will be my next light. 

And I hear they can handle a 10440 or whatever the AAA battery is.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Would a Xeno E03 fit the bill? 

I have a Fenix E11 and while it's a decent little light, here's my drawbacks on it:
- it lacks a low mode (would have prefeferred 5 - 10 lumens instead of 32 on low)
- can't tailstand
- lacks a clip
- is bigger than an AA light needs to be.

$25 is a tricky price range though, because you're not that far from lights like the Eagletac D25A's, but all of those more budget options do lack low modes and a decent clip.


----------



## eebowler (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Olight A2! I like their lights. Honestly, if you want neutral, go for the balder. It can't be that hard to learn to use a forward clicky to change modes. (have they been conditioned previously by using a reverse clicky?)


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

All of them know i like flashlight and many of them have recieved little keychain lights (5mm, 2 coin cell, Photon clones). Gave my past roommates Fenix E01s, they seem to like them.

A few of them have used my lights before and they are away of the multi click UI. but some of them are overseas and it'll be nice to have a simple light that I wouldn't have to explain how to use.

The Thrunite TI seems like a nice simple light for keychain use and comes with a nice box, I'll look into it.

I looked at the I-mini too and I like it, but as you say, the CR123 battery tube is the issue. Shiningbeam is a great place to buy, got a few things from them before.

Tweak, you are right. $25 is a tricky price. Not high enough for better lights. Not having a good low is fine for general use, but I do agree that it'll be nice to have.

The Microstream is a nice light, but I'd prefer 2 modes plus if it's a clickie, might as well go a bit bigger for a 1 AA clickie. Was thinking about buying one for myself a few years back and using a LD01 head on it, got a different keychain light now though.

I have an iTP A3 and I like it, but IMO a 1AA light like the A2 is a bit big for keychain use.

Right now, the Thrunlite TI looks nice for a simple AAA keychain light and I kinda like the Balder SE-1 for it's forward clickie, decent throw and pocket clip. The Fenix E11 is still nice though for its simple mode switching. I could always include a card with the gift, noting how to use the light.


----------



## eebowler (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

I have one Ti and love it however, because of the beautifylly formed knurling with the pointy tops, anodizing is easily lost from these tops so, the light gets marked up relatively easy compared to a smooth ITP A3 for example. This is just my opinion and other opinions may vary. AS said though, I'll happily recommend the Ti over other AAA lights to anyone given it's general qualities!


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Check out the private label lights from Lighthound and so branded. Nice designs for the price.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

The 1 AA light from Lighthound looks like the Balder SE-1, similar design, similar modes, both have forward clickies. If it is the same/smilar light, it should be pretty good, though I'd go with the Balder since it's cheaper.

I might email/PM Thrunlite and see if they are willing to sell me a small bundle of their Ti lights, or at least point me towards a dealer with small volume discounts.

Thanks all!


----------



## hiuintahs (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Battery Junction is closing out the iTP SA1 R5 at $24.95 after applying the $15 coupon that was emailed out. Sale was for 48 hours and so now about 36 hours left. I like the iTP SA1 and at that price its a pretty good value in my opinion. I bought 3 of them today and plan on gifting them out.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

I got the email too and I like the light, I'll think about it quickly. Will probably still get the Thrunite TI.


----------



## sassaquin (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*



hiuintahs said:


> Battery Junction is closing out the iTP SA1 R5 at $24.95 after applying the $15 coupon that was emailed out. Sale was for 48 hours and so now about 36 hours left. I like the iTP SA1 and at that price its a pretty good value in my opinion. I bought 3 of them today and plan on gifting them out.



Good deal on a solid light.


----------



## LiuChuan (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*



TweakMDS said:


> Would a Xeno E03 fit the bill?
> 
> I have a Fenix E11 and while it's a decent little light, here's my drawbacks on it:
> - it lacks a low mode (would have prefeferred 5 - 10 lumens instead of 32 on low)
> ...


I think E11 is even smaller than E03.


----------



## speedsix (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

The Jetbeam BA-10, Kalarus P1A are about $30. The Rominsen RC-G2 is ~$12 and is still a good light.


----------



## tecnab (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

thrunite TI 1xAAA seems nice for present


----------



## how2 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*



speedsix said:


> The Jetbeam BA-10, Kalarus P1A are about $30. .


+1 You cannot go wrong with these lights. I got mine for less than $25 a year ago.


----------



## blunto (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*



how2 said:


> +1 You cannot go wrong with these lights. I got mine for less than $25 a year ago.



This is good info - thank you.


----------



## glock45 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Check out the Trustfire R5-A3 from deal extreme. AA battery 3 modes, very powerful. Just ordered one myself.


----------



## flatline (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

My non-flashaholic friends all seem to do better with my Energizer 1xAA than any of my more sophisticated lights.

The Energizer 1xAA runs about $15 at Target. I got mine for $5 because I had a $10 coupon from Energizer.

--flatline


----------



## Ajent0ranje (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Right now, http://sport.woot.com/offers/icon-rogue-1-cree-led-flashlight-2 is selling the Rogue I for $10. I have the Rogue II for a basic light and I love it. If fact, I reach for it around the house more often than any of my other lights.


----------



## Al_D (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

+1 for the Xeno E03. :rock:

It can be had for $20 to $25.

Selfbuilt has a great review on it here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-G-R5-Neutral-White-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*

Thanks for all the suggestions!

After some thought, a 1 AAA light might be better, since it'll probably sit on the keychain and be carried around, instead of left in a desk or car and rarely used.

Also, most multimode lights require tapping the button or something to change modes, which is fine for most of us and if I'm there for a quick tutorial, but might not work well when I send a few lights to people overseas.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*



Al_D said:


> +1 for the Xeno E03. :rock:
> 
> It can be had for $20 to $25.
> 
> ...



Impressive no doubt. Were are good sources for this light? XM-L version.


----------



## soloz2 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Thrunite ti is currently on sale for $11 shipped. Thinking about picking up a few for gifts myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidMB (Sep 11, 2012)

Take a look at the olight i3. I love this little light. Has 3 modes, a nice clip and is made really well. Cost is around $20
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3-EOS-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots


----------



## timokimm (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Simple 1 AA light around or under $25 for Friends*



Al_D said:


> +1 for the Xeno E03. :rock:
> 
> It can be had for $20 to $25.
> 
> ...




Ditto on the great review! Was very helpful in getting me to decide on my budget picks.


----------

